# First Car??



## AppleDiva (Sep 27, 2007)

Another get-to-know you question.  

My first car was a brownish-burgundy 1987 Chevy Cavalier in 1994.  I loved that little car.  It was my second year in college and I was sooo excited to have this car, plus I lived off campus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The summer of '95 it was stolen... boo hiss to thievery.  Thankfully, I got another Cavalier that summer....

What was your first car?


----------



## ben (Sep 27, 2007)

a 91 chevy sprint...i bought it in 2000 and drove it up until a month ago. my insurance company wrote it off after someone hit my car : ( when we parted ways she had over 300 000 km on her

now i am driving a 92 honda civic hatchback. it was so cheap, but i love him! so cheap on gas and very peppy.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 27, 2007)

My first car was a '98 Chevy Lumina sedan, navy blue. It was a love hate relationship. Anyway, we parted ways when I moved out and the car stayed.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 27, 2007)

92 teal ford explorer...named la quita...lol


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, first car is an SUV... very cool.  I am glad you didnt name her Betsy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_92 teal ford explorer...named la quita...lol_


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 27, 2007)

2004 Cadillac CTS Burgandy... (I named it Sexy... whenever I was talking to it people used to look at me so funny)

I kinda miss it... but my SRX kicks so much ass. (I haven't named it yet... )


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 27, 2007)

It was a Hyundai Accent (forgot the year), and it was a piece of shit that left me stranded.  It was only a year or two old when I got it, but it turned out to be a lemon.  My first car experience was a bad one!


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_It was a Hyundai Accent (forgot the year), and it was a piece of shit that left me stranded.  It was only a year or two old when I got it, but it turned out to be a lemon.  My first car experience was a bad one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My friend's Hyundai did the same thing last year... it was only a year old too.. sucked D:


----------



## captodometer (Sep 27, 2007)

Burgundy 1968 Volkswagen Beetle.  It had issues, usually involving the brakes and turn signal fuses.  My friends nicknamed it the "Death Bug."   I started calling it "Christine" toward the end.  It was definitely a love/hate relationship.

I left it at home when I went to college; various relatives have been driving it for the past 16 years.  It finally burst into flames one day as my cousin was driving it down I-20.  It now sits with a burned out engine in my uncle's back yard; the fire department managed to put it out before the whole thing burned.  Other than the engine, the rest of the car survived.  

I'm going to have the car restored when/if I move back to the United States.  It is a classic, after all


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 27, 2007)

1989 Honda Civic DX. When I went through the toll booths, I had to manually roll the windows down. LOL  Even though I bought it brand new, it was a piece of crap. Everyone says Hondas are so good. Well that one wasn't. I think I did a dance when I sold it.


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_1989 Honda Civic DX. When I went through the toll booths, I had to manually roll the windows down. LOL  Even though I bought it brand new, it was a piece of crap. Everyone says Hondas are so good. Well that one wasn't. I think I did a dance when I sold it._

 
When I heard this all I thought about was Employee of the Month when Jessica Simpson hits the 1981 Honda with a golf ball. Lawlz.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 27, 2007)

Um I was like 15 in like 1996, and it was a 95 Acoord EX Coupe in that champaigne color, with tan leather interior and a moonroof.  Parents wanted me to learn how to drive on the car I was going to be driving.

Was a fun car as a kid.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_My friend's Hyundai did the same thing last year... it was only a year old too.. sucked D:_

 
Yeah, not a car or make that I would ever recommend to anyone.


----------



## ArtisticFaces (Sep 27, 2007)

My first car - that is so funny, because I had an old piece of running metal that got me to destination A and B. My first car was a 1979 Dodge Colt Vista. My Dodge Colt Vista made screeching noises when it was first started during the winter. Therefore, I had to spray something on it, that my dad showed me, to "tame" the engine. Also, we always had to check the water coolant resovoir - everytime we went somewhere- in order to prevent overheating the transmission. Such Car Drama! However, I have so my fond memories in that car that it was a 'blessing in disguise', because we can laugh at our embarrasment.


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 27, 2007)

ummm 91 chevy lumina .. nicknamed "the lumi" ummm i bought it in cash and 'worked on it' over time. bought it in like 2003 LOL  i'm surprised it lasted as long as it did.  it was healthy for me.. everyone needs a humbling hooptie experience LOL


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 27, 2007)

My first car was a 1995 Volkswagen Jetta , I got rid of it and bought an Acura Integra, I then bought a ford explorer, I still have both the Acura and the Explorer, And I am looking forward to buying a Mustang GT in January!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ArtisticFaces* 

 
_ Also, we always had to check the water coolant resovoir - everytime we went somewhere- in order to prevent overheating the transmission._

 
 water doesn't cool transmissions,but the engine could overheat with no water in the radiator.


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_My first car was a 1995 Volkswagen Jetta , I got rid of it and bought an Acura Integra, I then bought a ford explorer, I still have both the Acura and the Explorer, And I am looking forward to buying a Mustang GT in January!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 water doesn't cool transmissions,but the engine could overheat with no water in the radiator._

 
I wish I could express my hate for Mustangs and the kids who drive them around the Chicago suburbs... so I will. I will merely state that I do dislike them and their sayings of how their car is so much better than mine even though they didn't pay for theirs... their mommy and daddy did DDD:

It feels good to say "Oh yeah... well... I've had two caddys and I paid for both myself so MEH."

I love new car shows for this reason. Stick it to them!

What year Mustang GT?


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Sep 28, 2007)

*Ah yes my first car. It was a 1991 White Honda Accord. (see picture below) Now, where do I begin on this piece of shit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


(**looks are deceiving) I bought a car, (this was almost 2 years ago. Actually it will be 2 years in January) This shitbox lasted like 4 months brought it to the mechanic numerous times. Car didn't start one cold winter morning. Got it towed to the mechanic. Mechanic told me he would have to fix "blah blah" but he wasn't sure if that was the problem. Had to wait untill the car thawed out. I told him I don't want the f'kkn thing anymore and that he can keep it. I spent way too much in the past months fixing the piece of crap that I vowed not to put a penny more into it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ugggggh! My FIRST and ONLY time that I will purchase a used car.* *Man, if I ONLY knew it was going to die on me, I would of beat the shit out of this car. I would of taken it off roading or something you know. Like smash into things for the fun of it. (like a derby mind you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Or maybe take it on the highway and give it all it gots untill the engine blew or something. Oh, the fun I would of had.* :nod:


----------



## Hilly (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_ *Man, if I ONLY knew it was going to die on me, I would of beat the shit out of this car. I would of taken it off roading or something you know. Like smash into things for the fun of it. (like a derby mind you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Or maybe take it on the highway and give it all it gots untill the engine blew or something. Oh, the fun I would of had.*_

 

LOL I had a cell phone that I HATED and which caused me much misery. One day my trusty old La Quita helped me run over the cell phone. It felt damn good!!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_*Ah yes my first car. It was a 1991 White Honda Accord. (see picture below) Now, where do I begin on this piece of shit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


(**looks are deceiving) I bought a car, (this was almost 2 years ago. Actually it will be 2 years in January) This shitbox lasted like 4 months brought it to the mechanic numerous times. Car didn't start one cold winter morning. Got it towed to the mechanic. Mechanic told me he would have to fix "blah blah" but he wasn't sure if that was the problem. Had to wait untill the car thawed out. I told him I don't want the f'kkn thing anymore and that he can keep it. I spent way too much in the past months fixing the piece of crap that I vowed not to put a penny more into it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ugggggh! My FIRST and ONLY time that I will purchase a used car.* *Man, if I ONLY knew it was going to die on me, I would of beat the shit out of this car. I would of taken it off roading or something you know. Like smash into things for the fun of it. (like a derby mind you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Or maybe take it on the highway and give it all it gots untill the engine blew or something. Oh, the fun I would of had.* :nod:




_

 
LOL. I did that with the car I "borrowed" from my Dad. I don't say it was "my" first car because it wasn't mine. It was my dad's, and I never put a penny into it, so it wasn't really MY car. But yeah:






 It looked like this, only black and dirty all the time. I used to take it "off-roading" with my friends. Where I would drive into kiddy parks and stuff in the middle of the night, drive on curbs like crazy. I would drive into baseball diamonds in the park and do donuts in them (mind you... I was 16 and suffering badly from ADD and immaturity, at the time.. it was hilarious) 

As much as I disliked that damned car... my friends made a new slogan for every time we would go out in it, they used to call me up and ask to go "Off-roading with Ashley" (that's my name)

No really... they still do it. They continue to say it to this day and make new things about it: Hence = http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=82311  32

Ahhh... fun times fun times. And then I bought my Cadillac and became anal about my car. No one drives it except me, no one cleans it except me, a girl hit me once and I freaked out on her even though I only got a scratch on my car and her car had a huge dent... yeah.. I'm a bunch of anal.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I wish I could express my hate for Mustangs and the kids who drive them around the Chicago suburbs... so I will. I will merely state that I do dislike them and their sayings of how their car is so much better than mine even though they didn't pay for theirs... their mommy and daddy did DDD:

It feels good to say "Oh yeah... well... I've had two caddys and I paid for both myself so MEH."

I love new car shows for this reason. Stick it to them!

What year Mustang GT?_

 
ooohh please don't even get me started on the tools who drive around in RIDICULOUS looking mustangs.. their v6 automatics. get outta my face.

I'm desperately wanting a 2005+ body style.but will probably end up with a 2004 seeing as how it would be less expensive   My dad has a 1966 gt350 im patiently awaiting the day when he says "sweetie i'm giving this to you" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yeaaaahh right.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 28, 2007)

1986 Ford Escort code name: "Elmo" (this was prior to my knowledge of the little red character on Sesame Street). My grandfather bought the car for me in 1995.  I had it for about 8 months before someone ran a stop sign in front of school and demolished him.   I had 5 cars since that one (I'm a notorious trader-inner when the warranty on a car is up), and I still think about how much fun my friends and I had on road trips in Elmo!


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 28, 2007)

A red 2-door 2002 Pontiac Sunfire named Heathcliff.  I bought him when I got my license in '03 and I'm still driving him. I love my car- I think he's gonna have to be the one to end this relationship (ie: die or blow up, lol) because I see no reason to get rid of him.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 29, 2007)

Mercedes W220 from 2005 was my first car. Used in Manama and Jordan, then transferred so it's in Dubai right now. My brother was using it during the summer.
BMW M3 from 2006 was my second, I drove it for school so it's still in the US in storage. 
Currently driving a 2007 Jaguar X350 (which I love <3 the handling is amazing).

All my cars are black. All with black interiors. Yeah... super exciting. 
Our family employs a driver (on call 24/7) so I don't drive much, he usually does. I wish my parents would let me but they're kinda paranoid.


----------



## komischkatze (Sep 29, 2007)

'94 Ford Escort in Cayman Green. It was actually one of the cars my high school used for driver's ed that year. They did take out the passenger side break before we took it home though.


----------



## redambition (Sep 29, 2007)

after having my licence for 6 years i finally bought my first car early this year.

it's a 2006 ford fiesta ghia. small, compact and cute.


----------



## Wenzdai (Sep 29, 2007)

1962 ford fairlane, shes basically my baby... and my husband and i have agreed to never sell it.. she means to much to me....and i dont even drive yet..


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_ooohh please don't even get me started on the tools who drive around in RIDICULOUS looking mustangs.. their v6 automatics. get outta my face.

I'm desperately wanting a 2005+ body style.but will probably end up with a 2004 seeing as how it would be less expensive   My dad has a 1966 gt350 im patiently awaiting the day when he says "sweetie i'm giving this to you" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeaaaahh right._

 
Lmao. Half the kids from my graduating class all had "suped" up Mustangs. Ruined the body style and ruined the car with their neons. It's horrible. And then they are like "RACE ME!" V8 vs. V6... Crazy Bitch Vs. Wannabe. I of course kick their asses regularly.

1966? Ohhhh... beautiful. I have such a small spot for older cars. I'm awaiting the day my dad forks over the keys to his 1967 Oldsmobile 442... I'm wishing in vain like you. Lol.


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 29, 2007)

OOh I think my cousin had this car.  Sedan or coupe??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *komischkatze* 

 
_'94 Ford Escort in Cayman Green. It was actually one of the cars my high school used for driver's ed that year. They did take out the passenger side break before we took it home though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## kimmy (Sep 29, 2007)

i drove my sister's 2001 ford focus zx3 until i got 2003 ford focus zx3...i did almost $4,000 in damage to mine early this year and that car held like a champ. the cops, the towtruck man, the body shop guy, the mechanic, my parents and all my friends were amazed i walked away from that accident...but hey, the little focus is a finely built machine and i plan on keeping him forever and ever and ever. i just watched him roll over to 80,000 miles the other day.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 30, 2007)

I turned 16 in 1987.  My first car was a 1987 Honda Accord.  Of course, I wanted something a bit more spicy, but I got reliable.  Well, reliable in theory.  My Honda was also a piece of crap and it was brand new.  Reliablity issues arose that you shouldn't have to deal with in a car's first year.  

There were also major electrical bugs when I first got it.  Weird shit would happen.  Things like the dome light turning on when I didn't turn it on.  Or the headlights just shutting off as I drove around a winding road in the pitch black of night.  Or the seat belt warning would beep when I had my seat belt on.  That car was haunted. 

Looking back, I think the car was trying to teach me a lesson.  I think the car was saying, "Hey you ungrateful asshole of a teenager, appreciate the fact that you have a car to begin with  instead of wanting something red, fast and shiny!!"


----------



## Hilly (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *komischkatze* 

 
_'94 Ford Escort in Cayman Green. It was actually one of the cars my high school used for driver's ed that year. They did take out the passenger side break before we took it home though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My la quita was caymen green lol. Don't you remember all fords in the early 90s were that color!!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine was a white 91 Cougar.  It was one of the worst cars ever.  It had electrical problems...If the headlights were working, then the dashlights would go out and if the radio was on, then the blinker wouldn't work.  It was crazy!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine was a black 1996 civic hatchback. I HATED IT when I first got it. I hated hatchbacks to begin with. I got used to it though. That little car took me everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very reliable. I didn't have power windows, but my dad installed powder doorlocks. hahhaah... when I moved out, my parents took it away, and my aunt bought be a brand spankin new black civic. Its a 4-door though, and I really wanted the coupe but my ins. would been craaaazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not complaining though. I wish I would've learned how to drive stick a little sooner though, then thats what I would've gotten. Today actually, I'm driving my bf's subaru wrx. It's fun, I've had it all weekend while he's had my civic


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dark_Phoenix* 

 
_Mercedes W220 from 2005 was my first car. Used in Manama and Jordan, then transferred so it's in Dubai right now. My brother was using it during the summer.
BMW M3 from 2006 was my second, I drove it for school so it's still in the US in storage. 
Currently driving a 2007 Jaguar X350 (which I love <3 the handling is amazing).

All my cars are black. All with black interiors. Yeah... super exciting. 
Our family employs a driver (on call 24/7) so I don't drive much, he usually does. I wish my parents would let me but they're kinda paranoid._

 


ya know.. your parents are more than welcome to adopt me if they want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whats a mercedes W220? Never heard of that one.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_ya know.. your parents are more than welcome to adopt me if they want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whats a mercedes W220? Never heard of that one._

 
Its probably one of the Mercedes that they have in Europe but not in the states. Or at least isn't as common in the states, like a C230 is


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 30, 2007)

'92 Brownish-Champagne color Toyota Camry. I miss it so much!


----------



## susanks1 (Sep 30, 2007)

1966 Ford Mustang. I got it when I was 17.


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 30, 2007)

a 1984 BMW 320i...in 1984....*sigh*...I had such great times in that car!


----------



## komischkatze (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_OOh I think my cousin had this car.  Sedan or coupe??_

 
It was a sedan.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 1, 2007)

Red 2000 VW Beetle!! i still drive it b/c i just got it in April....yah im only 18 thats y  just got it......it was a grad. present hehe


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 1, 2007)

Mine was when I was 18. I waited till then to get my license. Anyways, it was in 2001 and I got a used 2001 Red Pontiac Sunfire Sedan. I loved that car. I sold it to my Grandparents when I moved here but they just recently traded it in. If I ever move back to the states I have no doubt in my mind that I will buy another Pontiac. Never had ANY problems of ANY sort with that car. It handled like a dream and got great gas mileage. I miss her!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_ya know.. your parents are more than welcome to adopt me if they want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Whats a mercedes W220? Never heard of that one._

 
It's also called an S400. It's just a black, four door sedan. The interior is really roomy though so that's super nice.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 1, 2007)

ugh...my first ride was a '95 tahoe.
And i got it last year.
LOL


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 2, 2007)

i got my older sister's 94 civic hatchback...hated the car but i guess i couldn't complain too much since at least i had something to drive. no power windows no power locks but at least it had a radio and a cd changer. other than that..it was a POS car haha. I'm in a ford explorer now though, another hand me down cause my parents bought new cars, but hopefully that'll all change soon.

My first car that I buy myself will be a white X5 with the sports package cause you know I gotta look fly driving up the mountain for snowboarding season haha.


----------



## meiming (Oct 2, 2007)

My first car was in 1995 and I drove around a '88 white ford taurus. Everyone else was driving hondas and acuras. (Can you tell I went to school with a bunch of asians?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I inherited a '94 dark green taurus, then a '95 white Jeep Cherokee "pony". Now I have my first car I paid myself a few years ago and under my dad's influence I bought a '02 jag x-type I named purla. She's been very good to me and I have a lot of fun driving her, though my next car I hope to get a 5 series bmw.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_



_

 
hah! YES!!! I love it!


----------



## reverieinbflat (Oct 3, 2007)

'91 Pontiac Grand Prix, with 200,000 miles on it when I bought it. It was a boat, but decent on gas, surprisingly. I got it a week before I left for college and worked two jobs all that summer to buy it. (This was August, 2006). It was my baby and I drove all the time. It crapped out in late October because I was too broke for an oil change, and you can't let things like that go on an old car. The guy at Napa told me it would of gotten me around for a year or so more if I kept the old bitch up. I miss that girl. She was white and I named her Ma. Like Grandma. 

My second, and current car, is a '93 Saturn SC1, named Cameo (because it is a deep purple color). The engine in it is brand new (will, ten months old), but the transmission is slipping, and I stopped driving it until I can pay to have it replaced. I am against the idea of financing vehicles, so I'm going to save until I can get it fixed. I love this car. It really fits my personality. The odometer is broken and there is something electrical bugged up, but DAMNIT, I'm keeping that little cutie pie around.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_hah! YES!!! I love it!_

 
I'm not even kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ran that little car so hard....the faster I drove the faster the headlights blinked. It looked like it was having a seizure while I went down the backroads...strobe light style.


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 3, 2007)

Girrrl, that is a hot ride!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_



_


----------



## candynipples (Oct 9, 2007)

first car was a 2001 white chevy prizm! it was perfect, so easy on the wallet for gas & insurance, the payments were even hella cheap...idk why i ever got rid of it, my current car (2005 black chevy cobalt) is a pos


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Girrrl, that is a hot ride!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I used to drive that SOB down the backroads and slide corners DoH style in it. It was crazy.


----------



## MsButterfli (Oct 10, 2007)

my first car ( and still have ) is my 98 Altima named Tima...shes been pissing me off lately and im really not tryin to get a note lol...thats dippin into my MAC fund lol


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (Oct 16, 2007)

I (not my parents) bought a white 2008 Mitsubishi Lancer ES (DE overseas) just recently for my first car. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get my learners permit in December


----------



## amourbliss (Oct 16, 2007)

my first car was a white '91 totyota corolla named Angel. My dad got it for me as an xmas present in 04 and I loved that car...I still do. I got tired of fixing it so I ended up getting a new car in March of this year!! But my uncle has Angel at his house in NC and I'm thinking of fixing it up and driving it again...lol, so many awesome memories in that car!! It's not the prettiest car but I loved her...maybe I'll buy myself another '91 corolla because in general toyotas are flippin' awesome!! oh, i now drive a 00 neon...that i sometimes refer to as Blue Baby!!


----------



## Tash (Oct 16, 2007)

My first car was a 1995 Saturn SL1 that my dad bought for me when I was 19.

I recently bought a 2007 Nissan XTerra though.  Sooo very different from the Saturn, but that thing can drive over almost anything.


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh my first car was a hunter green 1995 Ford Windstar.  I was a soccer mom.  My mother got a new car so she gave that to me when I first got my license.  I was the cool kid with the minivan lol

My sisters was a 1987 Crown Victoria.... it was a BOAT.  I think we had equally embarrassing cars in high school!


----------



## Marmaladie (Oct 18, 2007)

Mine was a 98' ford KA!

i loved that little car, now my younger sis has it!


----------



## captodometer (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_



_

 
Is the the infamous AMC Pacer? Think my mom's best friend had one of these in the 80's when I was in elementary school.  It was blue and looked like an egg!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_Oh my first car was a hunter green 1995 Ford Windstar.  I was a soccer mom.  My mother got a new car so she gave that to me when I first got my license.  I was the cool kid with the minivan lol

My sisters was a 1987 Crown Victoria.... it was a BOAT.  I think we had equally embarrassing cars in high school!_

 
The minivan as too funny.  At least you had a good size vehicle to haul all of your stuff...


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 19, 2007)

*HAHA!!! I would of LOVED to see that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'm not even kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ran that little car so hard....the faster I drove the faster the headlights blinked. It looked like it was having a seizure while I went down the backroads...strobe light style._


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Nov 16, 2007)

My first car was a Chevy Cavailer, I think the year was 1985 I got it in  2000
please don't laugh, she was good to me while she lasted, "Pearl" yep that's what I called her because she was an "Old Lady". I miss her...


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 18, 2007)

My first car was a 1994 Black Honda Civic Coupe.  I got it in 1996 and that car was the coolest thing to me and was named Babe.  I just recently had to get rid of it due to a blown engine and I was so sad.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At least I was able to get a new car but I will always miss that little car.


----------



## saki (Nov 19, 2007)

My first car will be a Kia Spectra. A white one too! I'm excited! But at the same time I'm a bit scared I might crash it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already have it, I'm just lending it to someone.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 20, 2007)

My first car is a little dark green 2002 Toyota Corolla I think it's LE. My second car, the one I have now, is a black 2008 Toyota Corolla S lol. It's the only car I can really afford even though my ideal car is a black Nissan Altima. It looks so classy.


----------

